# JC Higgins serial number -- can I find manufacture date?



## jimsimm (Jul 26, 2010)

I have a JC Higgins bicycle that I'm trying to find out when it was made. The Serial number I have is 504-45030 1573265. Anyone know or have any idea where I can go for help? Thanks!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 27, 2010)

4503 is in the 1956 catalog as a girls' balloner 26", two tone blue, with a streamlined front fender light and truss rods. It also says these were made in W. Germany, so it likely has a 3 piece crank, and was built by Stelber. In fact, I believe I had the same bike. Does this look familiar?


----------



## lwuong (Oct 3, 2010)

I have this serial 502 45210 591118. Can you help identifying this bike


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 4, 2010)

lwuong said:


> I have this serial 502 45210 591118. Can you help identifying this bike




4521 was the catalog # of a 1948 ladies' touring bike, with skinny 26 x 1.375 tires, and a black finish with gold trim.


----------



## oktoday (Oct 9, 2010)

Adamtinkerer said:


> 4521 was the catalog # of a 1948 ladies' touring bike, with skinny 26 x 1.375 tires, and a black finish with gold trim.




I have what i think is a late 50's model JC HIGGINS 26" women's that may have been made in england.

 it shows 857  4767   with 790490 stamped below. all #'s are located under the pedalcrank tube. 

and....i cannot take the chain off of it. cannot find a master link to save my life...never saw that before....


----------



## Tidewater (Oct 9, 2010)

> 4503 is in the 1956 catalog as a girls' balloner 26", two tone blue, with a streamlined front fender light and truss rods. It also says these were made in W. Germany, so it likely has a 3 piece crank, and was built by Stelber. In fact, I believe I had the same bike. Does this look familiar?




That's the same model bike I picked up for my bride a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Tidewater (Oct 9, 2010)

Model # 506-45030N


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 9, 2010)

oktoday said:


> I have what i think is a late 50's model JC HIGGINS 26" women's that may have been made in england.
> 
> it shows 857  4767   with 790490 stamped below. all #'s are located under the pedalcrank tube.




I couldn't find a match for that exact number, but 4700 series numbers show up in the '57 catalog, and most models used 5 digit numbers, '63 and later, there were several 47000 series models. And of course, there were numerous bikes made that were never shown in any catalog, like the Monark and Huffy built JC Higgins.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 9, 2010)

Tidewater said:


> That's the same model bike I picked up for my bride a couple of weeks ago.




Saw one one ebay recently too, but was pricey!


----------



## Tidewater (Oct 9, 2010)

> Saw one one ebay recently too, but was pricey!



I just looked it up, yikes...be interesting to see what it sells for.


----------



## C.G. (Feb 28, 2011)

*J.C. Higgins bicycle*

I just bought what is believed to be a late 40's or early 50's bike. Men's bike, and the numbers I got off the bottom bracket:

94025
MOD or HOD 502284

Any idea what year the bike really is?

Thanks!


----------



## OldRider (Feb 28, 2011)

It always helps us if you post pictures with your query,  most times the serial number  will tell a fair bit about the bike, but its still better to visualize what you have


----------



## ericbaker (Mar 1, 2011)

MOH/HOD would stand for Murray or Huffman of Dayton or something like that. From what I understand the earliest of the JC Higgins came out in the early 50s or so


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Mar 1, 2011)

C.G. said:


> I just bought what is believed to be a late 40's or early 50's bike. Men's bike, and the numbers I got off the bottom bracket:
> 
> 94025
> MOD or HOD 502284
> ...




It's definitely 'MOD 502', this was a code used by Murray on bikes built for Sears. Chances are, 284 is the actual model #, as opposed to the catalog #, which is usually in the 4500-4700 range. While the catalog #'s can be dated to actual catalog pages, the model numbers aren't, at least to us. You probably can look it up on the Sears parts site, but it usually won't mention a year. Pics are the only way to get a general idea of when it was made, they used the JCH name on bikes from 1947-63.


----------



## red higgins (Mar 31, 2013)

I restored this JC Higgins which I am guessing by provenance is mid '60s. The serial number on the non-drive dropout is 502 45161 515257. It had no fenders or other accessories, just curious as to age an model.


----------



## cyclebuster (Apr 4, 2013)

My 47 Higgins has no "sears" number, just a Westfield serial number, looks like a Columbia frame with cheaper dropouts. I understand all post war Sears were Higgins, but some were actually Elgin leftovers from prewar production. Or so from Rumor Control.


----------



## Gramps ride (Nov 12, 2013)

*Jc Higgins badge numbers*

I've had my grandpa's JcHiggins bike for quite awhile but haven't got around to restoring it yet. It has a tag and not stamped # on the bottom of the crank housing.  505 272 is in the space for the model,  AOSO 7117 seems to be the serial number.  It's got a double tube ladies frame, springs on the bottom of the seat, a tail board over the back wheel. Kind of cool but mostly a memento.  thx


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 14, 2013)

Gramps ride said:


> I've had my grandpa's JcHiggins bike for quite awhile but haven't got around to restoring it yet. It has a tag and not stamped # on the bottom of the crank housing.  505 272 is in the space for the model,  AOSO 7117 seems to be the serial number.  It's got a double tube ladies frame, springs on the bottom of the seat, a tail board over the back wheel. Kind of cool but mostly a memento.  thx




Sounds like a Monark built JCH. The serial is probably 507117, which indicates 1948.


----------



## Gramps ride (Nov 21, 2013)

Adamtinkerer said:


> Sounds like a Monark built JCH. The serial is probably 507117, which indicates 1948.




 Thank you, tinkerer


----------



## barnacle (Apr 8, 2015)

Adamtinkerer said:


> 4521 was the catalog # of a 1948 ladies' touring bike, with skinny 26 x 1.375 tires, and a black finish with gold trim.



Could you please tell me something about this serial #? 503-46-1327793. Thanks.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Apr 10, 2015)

Welcome to the Cabe! 503 was typically the mfr. code for the imported bikes. They started in the early 50s, with 3 speed lightweights, from England. They had "JC Higgins" on the chain ring.


----------

